# opinion on the best small sewer machine



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

well, after talking down drian work
here on this site , I am re-considering 
doing the small stuff again......

Satruday, I was at two homes in a row for
other issues and had to walk away from
doing the kitchen drains,,, and they would 
have been very easy ones ....

so basically I turned down about $300
cause I dont have the good equipment in the truck..


I wont even consider one of those hand held 
general wire drain cleaners with 25 foot of cable to be
reliable...

Right now I am thinking about getting a new Rigid K-50
( I could have paid for it on Satruday)


is their any better options I shoud consider for
JUST the small stuff only????

no larger than 2 inch folks















http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B002FXNGN8/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=228013&s=hi aint this sweet for 469.?? comes in baby **** yellow too


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

My general hand machine has 60' of 5/16 cable....It sits on the floor. It will produce enough tension to cut a finger off if it backspins. I had a helper cut his ring finger off with it........it was hanging by the skin on the top of his finger. No electricity needed and I unclogg K-sinks all the time.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

For drum type machines I like the Spartan 100 best for that pipe size range. Gorlitz makes a good one also.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Buy a k-60. You can spin both 7/8" cable for 3" and 4", and 5/8" for 2" and 1.5" all with one unit. I think you will find that the k-60 is the most versitile sewer machine even invented.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I will check it out*



Protech said:


> Buy a k-60. You can spin both 7/8" cable for 3" and 4", and 5/8" for 2" and 1.5" all with one unit. I think you will find that the k-60 is the most versitile sewer machine even invented.


If it is made by rijid, 
it cant be bad...is that what you have??

we have beat the living hell out of 4 k50s over 
the years and I cant bring myself to try to
resurrect one of them from the grave...

I agree with you that this k60 is pretty sweet
looking and it appears to weigh less than the k50 
by almost 15 lbs

Daddy needs a new toy 

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=240758#post240758


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

If you're a sectional kinda guy, I'll second the k60. Very versatile.

If you swing toward a drum, I'd vote for a spartan 300 with a with a couple of different drums.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't think you can attach the bulb for smaller cable with the K-60 like you can with a K-50, for that reason I would go with rebuilding on of your K-50's.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rigid, Rigid, Rigid, they are the best.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Drum vs. Sectional? That kind of determines what to look at. I'm a drum kind of guy so I like the 300 machine with the adaptor for the 100 drums. Nice and versital and you only need one machine for 1 1/2" to 6" lines. 





Paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I own both a K-50 and a K-60 among other machines, and while I feel you need both, my K-50 has always been my favorite.

Mark

BTW, the yellow stuff is a Chinese knock-off which you should stay away from.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I have never used a sectional. Does anyone have a video of one being used? i mean actually cleaning a line? I have always used drum machines.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

smaller lines i like a spartan 100, a very reliable and a good money maker for me.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

General Mini-Rooter has served me very well.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

K-50 really is the best for what you are talking !!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I am die hard spartan man myself. :thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> General Mini-Rooter has served me very well.


 I have the same one and it works like a champ. I just bought the dolly for it, about 100 cable jobs too late. But it takes a beatin' and keeps on eatin'.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> General Mini-Rooter has served me very well.



How do you like that one SLick? Theres a dude selling one for 250.00 that i know, i checked and they retail a lot more than that. 50' cable. Im tired of getting on roofs for kitchen sinks, and laundry lines, can this machine handle them well, i like the fact it is a drum, this will be my first Drum machine if I buy it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bollinger plumber said:


> I am die hard spartan man myself. :thumbup:


I'm not a fan of drum style machines at all, not that it matters any more, I have thousands of dollars worth of plumbing tools sitting in my garage collecting dust now.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> How do you like that one SLick? Theres a dude selling one for 250.00 that i know, i checked and they retail a lot more than that. 50' cable. Im tired of getting on roofs for kitchen sinks, and laundry lines, can this machine handle them well, i like the fact it is a drum, this will be my first Drum machine if I buy it.


Buy it. I have been using them a long time. The cables are great as well as the machine. They weigh @ 50 lbs w/ 75' of 3/8 cable. The drum detaches in an instant. I have had all kinds of machines and for 1 1/2 -2 inch lines they are hard to beat. I wouldn't let it pass buy at 250.00.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Buy it. I have been using them a long time. The cables are great as well as the machine. They weigh @ 50 lbs w/ 75' of 3/8 cable. The drum detaches in an instant. I have had all kinds of machines and for 1 1/2 -2 inch lines they are hard to beat. I wouldn't let it pass buy at 250.00.


Uhumm, Uhumm. Excuse me. 250.00 Or best offer. Im gonna offer the guy 200.00 for it. Thanks for your extremely, highly valued input.:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Uhumm, Uhumm. Excuse me. 250.00 Or best offer. Im gonna offer the guy 200.00 for it. Thanks for your extremely, highly valued input.:laughing:


If you don't like it, and it's in good shape I will give you your money back for it and pay the freight to Gilmer.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I like my Spartan 81 and 100.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I'm not a fan of drum style machines at all, *not that it matters any more*, I have thousands of dollars worth of plumbing tools sitting in my garage collecting dust now.


 


The **** it dont; those tools are what will save you and your family if push comes to shove and you need to fend for yourself, getting back into the trade whether you work for someone else or yourself.

Can't blame the trade, just the situation. 


I've had setbacks and looking at the tools were tough, but never knocked my desire to get back on the horse.



Yeeeee-haaaaaa!









Looked at pictures of chicago, had to bring a gun :blink:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I like my Spartan 81 and 100.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


 

Amen, although they seem to get heavier the older I get.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

For small residential drains(2'' and under) I've had great success with the Ridgid K39 AF.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> The **** it dont; those tools are what will save you and your family if push comes to shove and you need to fend for yourself, getting back into the trade whether you work for someone else or yourself.
> 
> Can't blame the trade, just the situation.
> 
> ...


Trust me, every time the thought comes up to start selling stuff off, it goes away just as fast thinking about the cost to replace the stuff if I did decide to get back in the trade. I may sell the Partner saw and a couple other things I rarely used when I was in the trade though, I already sold my concrete chainsaw.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*3 used k 60 on E-bay*

their are 3 used K-60s onE bay 
going for about 450... which is not too bad

 putting a bid on 
one tonight....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I don't think you can attach the bulb for smaller cable with the K-60 like you can with a K-50, for that reason I would go with rebuilding on of your K-50's.


the smaller bulb auger do fit on the 5/8 cable and the K50 drum adapter fits on the k60 but it's very heavy. 

For nothing but 2" and smaller, I'd go for the K50 with a 5/16 innercore cable drum adapter and some of the C9 cable. It's a stiffer version in case you get a soft stoppage in 3".


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> the smaller bulb auger do fit on the 5/8 cable and the K50 drum adapter fits on the k60 but it's very heavy.
> 
> For nothing but 2" and smaller, I'd go for the K50 with a 5/16 innercore cable drum adapter and some of the C9 cable. It's a stiffer version in case you get a soft stoppage in 3".


 Thats the cable I use in my hand powered general floor machine. 5/16 innercore. I use it mainly for 2" k-sink and w.m drains. Typically cast iron pipe and plastic.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is the training and promo video.





 
And here's some ugly plumber that doesn't know a thing about anything.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

And just in case you want to see how flexible the cable is....


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> For small residential drains(2'' and under) I've had great success with the Ridgid K39 AF.


Ya, I'm sure a K-39 is a bit too small for a serious drain cleaning company, but I have only one machine to do the odd sink/tub drain. I don't really want to be in the drain cleaning business, but there is some demand, so I bought a K-39 with autofeed and slide-action chuck (not the AF model) and I *love* it. If I had it to do again though, knowing then what I know now, I would probably have bought a K-40 or possibly a bit bigger machine.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I would also like to hear comments from those who prefer sectional equipment. I have never used one and it makes sense for weight savings packing in and out. But doesn't make sense to me for finished areas.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Piperat said:


> I would also like to hear comments from those who prefer sectional equipment. I have never used one and it makes sense for weight savings packing in and out. But doesn't make sense to me for finished areas.


 I agree I cant see having a sectional in a finsihed area at all. It looks slow also having to stop and load cable in ever 10' or so. I have an old marco power-pak 60 I use for small lines i need a power machine on.....which is rare. Most 2" lines just get the hand powered machine from the roof vent while hot water flows or the fixture is full. I always clean the entire line not just to the clogg. Works for me and I dont need no stinkin power cord 99% of the time and I dont hafta clean up anything inside since it was all done from the roof.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*rigid k-50*



Piperat said:


> I would also like to hear comments from those who prefer sectional equipment. I have never used one and it makes sense for weight savings packing in and out. But doesn't make sense to me for finished areas.


sectional rijid k-50s
they work well, you simply add a 7 foot cable and snap it 
into place and go....add as many as necessary....

I have done as many as 12 cables ...

the only down side to it is whe you pull it back out is is not going into a drum, so you have to use some common sense about keeping things clean...

you can disconnect every 7 foot and put it back on the reel
and then take the reel out and clean the whole cable in the yard or later.... 

the only thing that can be trouble is if you dont put the end of the cable into a protective pipe,,
 as it is spinning you can catch a carpet thread and ruin a carpet....or you can do damage to floors or tiel if the cable is flipping around ....


I am hearing pros and cons between the k50 and k60 and
I wonder about which one to get.....


a k-60 went for 550 on e-bay last night they want 1300 new for one...

might just stick with my k-50 or try to make a good one out of the three we got laying around..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Piperat said:


> I would also like to hear comments from those who prefer sectional equipment. I have never used one and it makes sense for weight savings packing in and out. But doesn't make sense to me for finished areas.


I prefer sectionals for a few reasons in no particular order.

-flexible cable. I can run 7/8 cable in 2" pipe with no problems. Would'nt recommend this through 2" elbows, san tee or ptraps but a wye or comby-no problem.

-versatile. 1 machine can clean 1 1/4 to 6" line with the appropriate cable. And when I say 6", I mean 6" with roots, heavy roots.

-safety. Once you release the handle, all built torque is gone. the only time I've ever kinked a cable was because I went through a cleanout 4' off the floor and working the handle with my foot. Which brings me to my next advantage.

-Economical. Kink a cable? That's 45 down the drain vs a $400 drum cable. 

-Feel. Because you have to grab the cable, you can easily feel offsets and bad pipe.

-modular. Has a few components that can stash in a few small spaces vs a drum which needs 1 big floor space

-open wind cable. It grabs roots and whips around the pipe really doing a better job cleaning. A drum machine only cleans at the cutter head.




The person I'd recommend a drum machine for are plumbers who don't work in basements, don't need to go on roofs because cleanouts are everywhere and have a crane on their truck. I've found that the sectional machine process takes longer but the actual snaking process is shorter. As far as cleanliness, I would think anytime you run a snake in a customer's house you would use a drop cloth.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I spent the past 7 years using a K-50 for kitchen sink drains and I have to say it's a great machine but since I've rediscovered the Ridgid K-3800 and/or the Spartan 100 I could never go back. Sectional machines are just flat out messy, you really can't take them into anywhere that isn't easy to clean. Consider a Ridgid K-3800, you can stock 3 drums that carry the the most common cable sizes you need and if weight is a problem you can take the drums in separately from the machine, if you want a sewer machine that will double as a kitchen sink machine consider a General Speedrooter 91.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You pretty much hit every point. :yes:



gear junkie said:


> I prefer sectionals for a few reasons in no particular order.
> 
> -flexible cable. I can run 7/8 cable in 2" pipe with no problems. Would'nt recommend this through 2" elbows, san tee or ptraps but a wye or comby-no problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

dankman said:


> ........ if you want a sewer machine that will double as a kitchen sink machine consider a General Speedrooter 91.


 Please explain how you rod a kitchen sink drain with a Speedrooter 91.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got the General Super Vee for small drains - I really like it. But that's for kitchens where I can't get the K-60 in or for tub or basin drains. The 1/4" cable works well on basins - the 3/8" cable on kitchens. 

But whenever I can, I use the K-60 for kitchen or floor drains. I originally had about 45' of cable but just added another 28' because some basements are longer than that without cleanouts in between. The 5/8" cable is great for 2" lines, but can be tough on 1-1/2" bends. 

And with 150' of 7/8" cable I can do just about any drain I run into here. (No 6" to worry about.)

I agree with all the reasons from the other posters about why I prefer a sectional. The only downside is that it can take longer because of connecting and disconnecting cables. And it takes a couple of trips to get the machine, cable, tool box, and guide hose all in to the job. I use tarps across any areas that can be damaged and tarps with plastic backs to set the machine on. No problems with messes and probably a lot less trouble than drum machines as far as splashing the walls is concerned.

Plus, at my age I don't need to be lifting 250 lb. machines off the truck anymore.

If I knew that I was absolutely never ever ever going to do anything larger than 2" I probably would have gone with a K-50 instead of a K-60.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I carry both sectional and drum what ever is going to make that job at that time easier.
Both have their advantages.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> I carry both sectional and drum what ever is going to make that job at that time easier.
> Both have their advantages.


 best answer i heard on this whole thread:thumbsup: I try to stay away from alot of drain work. Move south and get rich unclogg......You would have an instant business here with no snow to ever worry with.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Been on fire here latley :thumbup: Still hate the cold.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

I know you mentioned, you are trying to Ridgid-stien a K-50 together which I think is def your most economical route, all things considered. If you drop the big money on a new machine, the phone prob won't ring with a stopage forever, lol. 

But just off the advice of you a lot of guys here I picked up a K-39-af. Dear god, I mean..honestly. It's ridiculous how great that machine is. Getting ready to order a 3/8x35' kit with the cutter heads. Just saying for 2' and below, dealing mainly in res. homes this machine seems tough to beat. No matter what, can't go wrong from good advice. Thanks btw guys :thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

bigdaddyrob said:


> I know you mentioned, you are trying to Ridgid-stien a K-50 together which I think is def your most economical route, all things considered. If you drop the big money on a new machine, the phone prob won't ring with a stopage forever, lol.
> 
> But just off the advice of you a lot of guys here I picked up a K-39-af. Dear god, I mean..honestly. It's ridiculous how great that machine is. Getting ready to order a 3/8x35' kit with the cutter heads. Just saying for 2' and below, dealing mainly in res. homes this machine seems tough to beat. No matter what, can't go wrong from good advice. Thanks btw guys :thumbup:


 35' is just not enough cable to do k-sink drains here. I might would use a cordless version but i dont like the idea of holding 120v over a bathtub full of water.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

:blink: very good point taken. I guess it all depends where your at at what you need it to do. Here ( MD ) 35' seems to work fine. Thats not to say that I don't check craigslist daily for a k-50 / k-60 lol... hey don't argue with what works :thumbup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Small Sink Machine*

This is my favorite but the rigigd ,elect eel,and several other look the same however, I usually order several cables from drain cable or the company that used to be service spring. The 1/4" x50' with open coil head works for me it goes thu most sink strainers down the stack and across most houses to main when it wont reach I go to roof with small my -tanna with 100'x3/8" but i have always said "its not the machine its the man using it" http://www.plumbingmall.net/servlet/the-6/Gorlitz-%23GO15--%22LITTLE/Detail


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> This is my favorite but the rigigd ,elect eel,and several other look the same however, I usually order several cables from drain cable or the company that used to be service spring. The 1/4" x50' with open coil head works for me it goes thu most sink strainers down the stack and across most houses to main when it wont reach I go to roof with small my -tanna with 100'x3/8" but i have always said "its not the machine its the man using it" http://www.plumbingmall.net/servlet/the-6/Gorlitz-#GO15--"LITTLE/Detail


"its not the machine its the man using it" :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

mainlines spartan 1065
sink lines 100
tub, hand gun 700
i recently purchased a used 300 i need to get some cable for it and the adapter to go back to the 100 drum

as far as mainline machines go i have used several different spartan 1065's ,sectinoal machines i have used the old school Rigid K-1500.

hand held electric guns i have used spartan,marco,general,rockwell,rigid
with the spartan hand gun i have pulled out cables out of old rusted up galv. sink lines that the other hand guns would not especialy the "super vee".

in my opion if you can lug around a 1065 with 100' of 3/4" cable that is the machine to go with as with anything you will get better with expierence,here the the metropoltian sewer dept. in cincinnati uses a Rigid k 1500 have been for years i have opened lines with my 1065 that they could not get open ( not saying that the k 1500 is a bad machine)
i guess they were just being lazy those 3 times?


----------

